# Open Face Pizza Fatty Sammies



## smokin365 (Aug 17, 2008)

Pepperoni and black olive pizza fatty on flat cresant roll dough with marinara sauce and xtra mozz cheese


----------



## boston (Aug 17, 2008)

i think my next fattie, i will take from the smoker, let cool, slice, wrap in crescent roll dough and bake. now i want to call in sick tommorrow just to try it!!!


----------



## smokin365 (Aug 17, 2008)

its still early and fatties only take about 3 hrs from start to finish. if you start now, it'll be ready for a late night snack and lunch tomorrow.


----------



## desertlites (Aug 17, 2008)

looks great-nice job


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 17, 2008)

Looks great


----------



## walking dude (Aug 17, 2008)

i take it you are using EYE-tie sausage?


----------



## coyote (Aug 17, 2008)

LOL..if there ever was a reason this would be it..some times I can not wait either..lol.
just kick back and do it..


----------

